# More ghetto BMWs??



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Is it me or are more and more people turning their beautiful BMWs into ghetto pos's? 

Seems like every time I log onto here there is a new topic on which rim looks better. This ghetto one or this ghetto one. 

I mean can you really not tell that both rims looks like crap, or that customization would make the car look beyond stupid. 

Hate me all you want. I don't care. What I do care about is seeing perfectly decent well looking cars going down the drain. 

I would post pics, but let's be perfectly frank here. You have seen them, and thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

What's wrong with adding some different rims or tints or whatever you classify as "ghetto" to make it unique? Who wants the same stock rims and look that everyone else has? Nothing wrong with that at all IMO. Besides, why does everyone have to like what you like? Everyone has their own taste and opinion. It's their car to look at and drive everyday, not yours. Why do you care so much?


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nothing wrong with adding rims, customizing, and making it your own, but when it's trashy then it looks bad, and I'm tired of seeing it. 

Sad part is that people are growing up in a civilization where they think things look great when it's really more of; "What did you do."

Plus I never said anyone has to do what I say when it comes to their car. It is their car, and they can trash it or make it a Di Vinci if they choose. I just wish more would make art.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

A lot of it has to do with the demographic that is infiltrated these boards. The e90 is now affordable to that pimplefaced faced teen that grew up watching pimp my ride. I agree. There's another forum that is more welcoming of the 2fast2furious garbage.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Bimmer


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Forgive me. I must've misunderstood. 

Anyway, we'll see how that works out for them when they try to sell 

Being from Brooklyn, NY though, I have seen this for many many years and not just recently. I guess I got used to it over time.


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Itinj6 said:


> Forgive me. I must've misunderstood.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see how that works out for them when they try to sell
> 
> Being from Brooklyn, NY though, I have seen this for many many years. Not just recently. I guess I got used to it


No you were fine. It's hard to tell a "mood" by just words on a screen. (technology for you)

But you are right. I live in NC, and because of the majority of demographics in the state. Over sized wheels and such are considered the thing, and I don't see it going away.

One reason I actually moved across state and got a new career was to get away from that.

I see it a lot less, and because of that it's not "normal" to see anymore so just irates me to see my family (Germans) build a marvel of engineering and people will turn it around to make it look like trash.

As far as customizing goes. I want to get a body kit for my 3, and do the mods I want, but I look at the design of the car and use that as my template. Not change the car to fit the mod. If that makes since.


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol yes I understand now. In your OP, it sounded like you want to see everyone driving plain stock BMWs, exactly the way it came from the factory and nothing more. Once again please pardon the misunderstanding. I may have been a tad offended being that I grew up in the projects (I am a Naval Officer now) and plan on doing some mods myself: Shadowline trim (damn F12/13s don't get them, even with M-Sport and/or custom order), black powder coated 373M stock wheels (think it looks more sporty than ghetto IMO) and black grilles. I just love the all black look. Besides KIT was all black and Michael Knight was far from Ghetto haha.


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Itinj6 said:


> Lol yes I understand now. In your OP, it sounded like you want to see everyone driving plain stock BMWs, exactly the way it came from the factory and nothing more. Once again please pardon the misunderstanding. I may have been a tad offended being that I grew up in the projects (I am a Naval Officer now) and plan on doing some mods myself: Shadowline trim (damn F12/13s don't get them, even with M-Sport and/or custom order), black powder coated 373M stock wheels (think it looks more sporty than ghetto IMO) and black grilles. I just love the all black look. Besides KIT was all black and Michael Knight was far from Ghetto haha.


Yeah I want to do the black kidneys, and I also want to take the 2011/12 front and rear M bumper and the 2011/12 headlights housing with led halos, and put those on my '09. Also want to put BMW 199 wheels on.

I'm debating in doing a slight lowering to improve aerodynamics, but not sure. Raleigh has some huge apples bumps and am afraid of bottoming out.

I also want to get the euro style lci rear tail lamps with the orange turn signals vs. the red that they have here in the US.

And could you imagine what a black 3 series would look like as a KIT car. The mustang looked bad a$$. The 3 or new 6 would look stellar.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Actually, as soon as someone uses the word "rims", I know it's time to tune them out.


----------



## Sloan165 (May 29, 2011)

I like driving mine perfectly stock 
In fact that is why I bought the car, so I wouldn't have to do a thing to it.


----------



## bedstuyguy86 (Dec 23, 2010)

BMWfanatic87 said:


> No you were fine. It's hard to tell a "mood" by just words on a screen. (technology for you)
> 
> But you are right. I live in NC, and because of the majority of demographics in the state. Over sized wheels and such are considered the thing, and I don't see it going away.
> 
> ...


While I understand where you are coming from you have to understand the culture of where you are living. You live in North Carolina. Down south there is a large contingent that falls into a car culture that deems bigger rims as better. While I don't think its tasteful thats what they do down there. But really if people can afford the car and whatever additions they put on it then more power to them. I know the things I've done to my car are what "I" like, not what I feel everyone else will like.


----------



## Andreas540i (May 14, 2009)

Maybe they like the stock wheels so much, that they put the huge chrome wheels on so they don't have to worry about hurting the stockers.


----------



## MrTriad (Feb 18, 2012)

In my city, there's a lime green BMW 745 with green and black rims and I have to say it is the most dumbest thing I have ever seen done to a perfect BMW. I must say you can't miss it though.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Bimmer App


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

BMWfanatic87 said:


> Yeah I want to do the black kidneys, and *I also want to take the 2011/12 front and rear M bumper and the 2011/12 headlights housing with led halos, and put those on my '09.*


Seriously, you want to do this to your car and have a wannabe car and you're talking trash about what other people are doing to their cars?? Why don't you just save the money and buy what you really want instead of making your car look like something it's not? :dunno:

Maybe you should have bought a Japanese car. I understand that these types of mods are really popular with that crowd. Some people have actually made a Civic look (almost) like an M3.


----------



## javablack (Mar 23, 2010)

Sloan165 said:


> I like driving mine perfectly stock
> In fact that is why I bought the car, so I wouldn't have to do a thing to it.


+1:thumbup:


----------



## Hatterer4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nothing the matter with some stuff. I've gotten tips what to do and not to do, but don't come on a friendly site and talk **** on people's cars because some people care about their car and just might not have the money to make it look the nicest. Douche bag


----------



## bedstuyguy86 (Dec 23, 2010)

SD 335is said:


> Seriously, you want to do this to your car and have a wannabe car and you're talking trash about what other people are doing to their cars??


Lol +1. I personally think its distasteful to make your car look like something its not. Like putting the LED fogs on a bmw to make it look like an Audi... ugh. If I wanted my car to look like a M6... I'd buy an M6.


----------



## Highmodulus (Aug 16, 2011)

Meh. 

The only thing that bugs me is when idiots put fake badges on their low level car to pretend its a M or AMG or S line when its not. Otherwise, you want big wheels, heavy tint or a giant wing- let your freak flag fly my friend.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

jocamryn said:


> A lot of it has to do with the demographic that is infiltrated these boards. The e90 is now affordable to that pimplefaced faced teen that grew up watching pimp my ride. I agree. There's another forum that is more welcoming of the 2fast2furious garbage.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Bimmer


+1,000,000,000,000

It has recently gotten completely out of hand!
It was bad enough when people like us could (barely) afford one.
But now!!!


----------



## kaos_325i (Feb 29, 2012)

so does this make my 1992 325i with newer 18" bmw wheels and M3 kit "ghetto"

DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!! All this time I thought it looked amazing, and all those people have lied to me. Stop being so judgemental and closed minded. If you don't like seeing them, close your eyes or log off


----------



## KyleNatoliX5 (Feb 11, 2013)

If I do any customizations, they will look as OEM and clean as possible. Nothing flashy.


----------



## kmorgan_260 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey you should be free to leave your car stock or change everything on it. As long as you aren't creating an unsafe situation I say go for it. To each his own!


----------



## mull6 (May 4, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I love my car just the way it is.
> 
> I have to say. I have owned over 150 cars in many different countries. I have done everything imaginable to vehicles. from 4 layer custom window tint to hydraulic beds & suspensions, cutting coils, V8 chevettes, subwoofer walls & 10,000 watts, welded diff's on the street in busted up drift cars missing bumpers & different rims, 4-5 different colors, cut tops off... you name it I did it.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful car, love the look of that older bmw.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

BMWfanatic87 said:


> Is it me or are more and more people turning their beautiful BMWs into ghetto pos's?
> 
> Seems like every time I log onto here there is a new topic on which rim looks better. This ghetto one or this ghetto one.
> 
> ...


Sorry, gramps. Do I have your permission to buy black BMW performance rims? Would that be OK? Can I get an Eisenmann Quad tip race exhaust? Or is that too ricey? Hahahah the butthurt is astounding in this thread

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Superfluous (Jun 5, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> Sorry, gramps. Do I have your permission to buy black BMW performance rims? Would that be OK? Can I get an Eisenmann Quad tip race exhaust? Or is that too ricey? Hahahah the butthurt is astounding in this thread
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Why would they be butthurt?

Regardless, I think black rims look stupid. They look like spare wheels or wheels where the hubcap fell off. There's a need for contrast. But it's not my car, so do what you want. It does, however, let me know that you don't have good taste. :dunno:


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> Why would they be butthurt?
> 
> Regardless, I think black rims look stupid. They look like spare wheels or wheels where the hubcap fell off. There's a need for contrast. But it's not my car, so do what you want. It does, however, let me know that you don't have good taste. :dunno:


"You don't share my opinion, so you don't have good taste."

Genius. You must be a real fun guy to hang out with! You also clearly don't know what wheels without hubcaps look like, either. So all the Aventadors that are for sale here that have black rims STOCK look stupid? It's stupid that BMW sells black performance wheels that cost more than the silver? It's stupid that it's a 4K option on Porsches that a LOT of people pay for? You can believe what you want, but thinking that black wheels are tasteless is stupid.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Superfluous (Jun 5, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> "You don't share my opinion, so you don't have good taste."
> 
> Genius. You must be a real fun guy to hang out with! You also clearly don't know what wheels without hubcaps look like, either. So all the Aventadors that are for sale here that have black rims STOCK look stupid? It's stupid that BMW sells black performance wheels that cost more than the silver? It's stupid that it's a 4K option on Porsches that a LOT of people pay for? You can believe what you want, but thinking that black wheels are tasteless is stupid.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


They sell them because people will pay for them. It's a new fad, just like chrome rims of the early 2000s.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> They sell them because people will pay for them. It's a new fad, just like chrome rims of the early 2000s.


Wait, whaaaaaaat? They're selling a product because people will pay for it? Genius business decision on their part. But you're right, a LOT of people pay for it because they like it. Does that mean they have no taste? Maybe in your eyes.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

Keepittrill said:


> Wait, whaaaaaaat? They're selling a product because people will pay for it? Genius business decision on their part. But you're right, a LOT of people pay for it because they like it. Does that mean they have no taste? Maybe in your eyes.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I am pretty sure he said that was just his opinion, not a fact. I don't see why you feel the need to jump all over him cause he disagrees with what you like. I agree with him for the most part, but then again I agree with you as they look good on some cars. I am pretty sure he is just thinking realistically as most people do not own Lambo's or see them used as DD.


----------



## aKiwiJoKer (May 30, 2013)

I think this belongs in this thread

BMW 520i 1997



[trademe is our version of ebay here]


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

aKiwiJoKer said:


> I think this belongs in this thread
> 
> BMW 520i 1997
> 
> ...


I'm sure that this looked good the day he did it. Probably looked like this 2 weeks later! :rofl:


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

I used to get indignant about tasteless mods that I would see on other cars, then I started remembering that I was young once too, and did some really stupid things to my cars trying to make them cool and different. Now I just smile, and think, "If he likes it, and thinks it makes his car cool, good for him."
Besides that, when our cars are side by side at a traffic light, it just makes my car look that much nicer!


----------



## Superfluous (Jun 5, 2013)

Also, while I'm strongly against black rims, if you're going to do them, they look better on cars that are not black... specifically white because it allows for contrast.


----------

